# Un negro violando en plena calle y a plena luz del día a una blanca, en Italia.



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

Son los niños de Irene y Colau.


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Ago 2022)

solo queria multiculturizar su coñito, no seamos malpensados, son nuetroooohh ninioooohh


----------



## _V_ (23 Ago 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que reventarlas.


----------



## TedKord (23 Ago 2022)

No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres no deben beber si no es en presencia del propio marido, novio o padre.

Las mujeres tienen un papel que no es el de ir de fiesta y puterio, es el de los cuidados, el cachondeo capitalista liberal y marxista igualitario es una ESTAFA TOTAL.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices.

Críticas a la ultraderechista italiana Giorgia Meloni por publicar el vídeo de la violación de una mujer



> El vídeo, que también publicó el líder de la Liga, Matteo Salvini, mostraba a* una mujer ucraniana agredida y violada en plena calle en Piacenza* (centro de Italia) por alguien que ambos políticos definieron como "un solicitante de asilo".


----------



## Salsa_rosa (23 Ago 2022)

Cómo sabemos que no le ha dicho que sí cuando Mond0ng0 le ha preguntado "te la meto? [...] ok hasta el fondo"??


----------



## TedKord (23 Ago 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices.
> 
> Críticas a la ultraderechista italiana Giorgia Meloni por publicar el vídeo de la violación de una mujer



Ha vale, pues ahora hay más contexto. ¿Es entonces seguro que es una violación? Pues mira, ojalá Giorgia sea la nueva presidenta de Italia. ¿Te imaginas en España un presidente que denunciase de esta forma las tropelías de los "solicitantes de asilo"?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Ago 2022)

Que los italianos vuelvan a invadir Abisinia.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (23 Ago 2022)

Lo normal: mujeres recibiendo de extremidades abiertas a los sufridos morenos, lubricando sus tristezas para integrarlos usando todos los huecos posibles.


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Que asco das


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ago 2022)

La inmigracion masculina sin control trae problemas, como nadie se los folla, acaban violando.

Es lo que hay, en Italia no se para que quieren tanto inmigrante si hay desempleo broootal desde que entraron en el euro, sobran negros y moros a patadas.

Yo espero que Meloni aun tenga un poco el espiritu de su militancia fascista en la juventud, Italia necesita un shock total y los poderes financieros van a atacar con todo si arrasa.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que asco das



Lo asqueroso es que diga la verdad.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La inmigracion masculina sin control trae problemas, como nadie se los folla, acaban violando.
> 
> Es lo que hay, en Italia no se para que quieren tanto inmigrante si hay desempleo broootal desde que entraron en el euro, sobran negros y moros a patadas.
> 
> Yo espero que Meloni aun tenga un poco el espiritu de su militancia fascista en la juventud, Italia necesita un shock total y los poderes financieros van a atacar con todo si arrasa.



Pues porque esto responde al cumplimiento de una agenda que va tanto de provocar la ruina social vía entrada masiva de gente que no pinta nada aquí, como de ruina energética, económica, etc. 

Todos los males que nos pasan, todos, son provocados.


----------



## Archibald (23 Ago 2022)

Donde tú ves un negro invasor violando a una europea, los progres ven un entrañable refugiado enriqueciendo culturalmente a una empoderada.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ago 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pues porque esto responde al cumplimiento de una agenda que va tanto de provocar la ruina social vía entrada masiva de gente que no pinta nada aquí, como de ruina energética, económica, etc.
> 
> Todos los males que nos pasan, todos, son provocados.



Exactamente, con estas cosas te das cuenta, paises que no necesitan inmigracion y aun asi estan repletos, cobrando paguitas y vagueando ¿Para que los quieres?

Es parte del plan, alguien tiene que pararlo y lo malo es que estoy seguro que si gana Meloni con gran mayoria al dia siguiente le van a joder con la prima de riesgo y demás, pero bueno, si fuera ella yo no me saldria del euro, si Italia quiebra se cae la UE totalmente, Bruselas vera que quiere.

La economia italiana es enorme, no es Grecia eso, si cae, la recesion sera brutal en la zona euro, el euro cae vamos, lo tengo clarisimo.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (23 Ago 2022)

Espero que lo capen y lo tiren al mar.


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Ago 2022)

Eso es blacked, no la está violando.

Y si la violara me daría igual


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



El tono parece apesadumbrado y suplicante, no creo que sea lo que tu dices. También es verdad que parece algo pasiva y resignada, pero como has dicho es poco tiempo para saber lo que pasa. Supongo que lo definitivo sería saber lo que dice. 

Sea como fuere ese en España se iría de rositas. No sale ni en los telediarios, eso seguro.


----------



## eloy_85 (23 Ago 2022)

coño, si al año llegan 200K en patera y son 190.K maromos de 2m con 20 años (y declaran tener 14), muchos se cepillan a la guarra de turno pero los otros 100 mil ¿te crees que van a estar una vida sin meterla?6


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



La chica está pidiendo ayuda gritando.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

El vídeo es asqueroso, y me dan ganas de volarle a ese hijo de la gran puta la cabeza de un tiro


----------



## ShellShock (23 Ago 2022)

Pero si esto mismo es lo que las mujeres llevan votando 50 años por estos lares. Traer a tanto negro como se pueda y darle privilegios sobre los locales ¿Ahora resulta que lo que querían era otra cosa?

Va a ser que no es posible. Si importas negros asilvestrados ilegales, serán palurdos, violadores y asesinos. No van a ser Sidney Poitiers con traje a medida, mansión en los Hamptons, y una cuenta corriente de más de 7 cifras. De esos hay uno cada varios cientos de millones siendo generoso.

A disfrutar lo votado toca. En unos años van a ser ellas las primeras en pedir ser encerradas de vuelta en las cocinas. Si tuviese motivación quizás haría algo más que llamar a la policía, pero en los últimos años ando bastante escaso de ella. La que no sea de mi familia que se busque la vida.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

La Meloni es lista, no me suelen gustar este tipo de trucos en campaña, pero está claro que el italiano medio como el español medio es simplemente un subnormal atontado por la propaganda de la izquierda. Hay que espabilarlos a hostias si hace falta. Pero sobre todo usar las mismas armas que la cochambre roja. Si ellos apelan al puro sentimentalismo irracional, la derecha debe hacer lo mismo.

Una pena que quede aún un mes para las elecciones en Italia, si restase solo una semana este video serían muchos votos.

A ver si es verdad que gana y marca el rumbo de una vez para el resto de Europa.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (23 Ago 2022)

¿Nadie tiene cojones de pegarle un tiro al mono?


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

No es que estén desesperados es que 
- en su cultura es normal violar y que la ley mire hacia otro lado
- muchos odian a los blancos


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Espero que lo capen y lo tiren al mar.



De nada sirve, por cada uno que capas vienen otros 1000.


----------



## eloy_85 (23 Ago 2022)

tu crees que los españoles fueron a América a hacerse pajas?


----------



## Don Silverstein (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Son los niños de Irene y Colau.



En cuanto haga efecto la kakuna y la gente no tenga más que perder,está gentuza van a sufrir de lo lindo con cualquier gilipollez que hagan,no va a haber un doberman policiaco que les defienda,principalmente porque los más vacunados son los que más les defienden, además de no tener estos nada que perder, que aprovechen sus últimos momentos como humanos salvajes.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Ago 2022)

a esa no la está violando nadie, está viviendo una fantasía


----------



## 4ken4t0n (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> De nada sirve, por cada uno que capas vienen otros 1000.



Es que me cago en la puta, estas mierdas me ponen enfermo. Alianza de civilizaciones sus muertos.


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> tu crees que los españoles fueron a América a hacerse pajas?



¿Quieres decir que los negros siguen viviendo en la Edad Media?
Por aquel entonces los negros hacían lo mismo, y también los moros que nos invadieron.
Pero los países civilizados han evolucionado.


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> a esa no la está violando nadie, está viviendo una fantasía



Espero que no le pase lo mismo a tu madre, mujer, hija o hermana.


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

Don Silverstein dijo:


> En cuanto haga efecto la kakuna y la gente no tenga más que perder,está gentuza van a sufrir de lo lindo con cualquier gilipollez que hagan,no va a haber un doberman policiaco que les defienda,principalmente porque los más vacunados son los que más les defienden, además de no tener estos nada que perder, que aprovechen sus últimos momentos como humanos salvajes.



El problema es que acabarán siendo más que los locales.


----------



## ANS² (23 Ago 2022)

no se percibe un "sí" muy entusiasta


----------



## Don Silverstein (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> El problema es que acabarán siendo más que los locales.











Rhodesian Bush War - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MAESE PELMA (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Espero que no le pase lo mismo a tu madre, mujer, hija o hermana.



lo decía en serio, esa no está siendo violada. está "jugando" como dicen los pervertidos.


----------



## Nunally (23 Ago 2022)

Consecuencias del multiculturalismo.



eloy_85 dijo:


> tu crees que los españoles fueron a América a hacerse pajas?



fue diferente. Estaban armados y decian a las hembras o "follas conmigo o yo te mato"


----------



## Archibald (23 Ago 2022)

Waka waka ehhh ehhh


----------



## Don Silverstein (23 Ago 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices.
> 
> Críticas a la ultraderechista italiana Giorgia Meloni por publicar el vídeo de la violación de una mujer



Una zorra ucraniana que ha dejado a su marido y familia para irse a worst Europa, vaya puta,mucho más honroso hubiese sido que le violase un Vladimir que un negro, o incluso que hubiese apoyado a su marido,por muy increíble que parezca.
Puta , asquerosa y traidora.


----------



## locodelacolina (23 Ago 2022)

Donde la gente normal ver un inmigrante invasor violando a una mujer los progres... bueno... Los progres, estooo ¡Facha,Franco!.

A ver cómo da la noticia la sexta. Si es que la da, a ver cómo la relacionadas con Franco.


----------



## moramierda (23 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Lo normal: mujeres recibiendo de extremidades abiertas a los sufridos morenos, lubricando sus tristezas para integrarlos usando todos los huecos posibles.



es semplemente Islam, amego

me hejo Hassan bosca mojer, tenes hejas ? ?


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


>



"Lo que nos han dejao", y lo dice un niño rata judeotorerito chupapollas de su amo

Es un puto chiste con patas todo. No hay por donde meterle mano a esto


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

Burbuja me dira que era consentido y que estaba deseando que se la follara un negrito


Que los moronegritos ligan muchos


----------



## cohynetes (23 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja haz que pase


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo asqueroso es que diga la verdad.




Los follanegros que fantasean con moronegros que no existen sois lo mejor del foro


Ya ni con vídeos grabados probando la violación os hace ver la realidad


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo asqueroso es que diga la verdad.



Pues no tío. Es evidente lo que esta pasando en el video, y tu a excusar a un puto violador a punto de violar a una mujer en el suelo de la calle


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pues no tío. Es evidente lo que esta pasando en el video, y tu a excusar a un puto violador a punto de violar a una mujer en el suelo de la calle




Es un follanegros adicto a blacked que confunden blacked con la realidad 


Ignoralo


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El vídeo es asqueroso, y me dan ganas de volarle a ese hijo de la gran puta la cabeza de un tiro



Por mi ejecución.
Si el pueblo estuviera armado hace tiempo que hubiesemos parado esto o como minimo habria algo mas de justicia


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Por mi ejecución.
> Si el pueblo estuviera armado hace tiempo que hubiesemos parado esto o como minimo habria algo mas de justicia



Opino igual


----------



## daesrd (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



joder, en serio te los ves follando en pleca calle en tu zona??? madreee...


----------



## Orooo (23 Ago 2022)

El disfrute del voto


----------



## Lammero (23 Ago 2022)

En laSexta darán la noticia en horario de máxima protección infantil no se vaya a triggerizar la Elisa Beni y se pase al lado oscuro. Quiero decir, al de los malos.


----------



## kronopath (23 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> "Lo que nos han dejao", y lo dice un niño rata judeotorerito chupapollas de su amo
> 
> Es un puto chiste con patas todo. No hay por donde meterle mano a esto



Te gustaría ser esa ukra, verdad basura?


----------



## spica22 (23 Ago 2022)

Porque es una invasión, lo de siempre fueron saqueos de recursos y violaciones, no sólo a mujeres también los hombres jóvenes o guapos serán victimas sino hacen algo, porque crees q antes se defendían con hachas o lo q tuvieran a mano. Están en Estado de guerra ya.


----------



## spica22 (23 Ago 2022)

Lo que me parece increíble es que filmen y nadie la ayude. Será q porque es ucraniana y extranjera a los italianos no se les mueve un pelo. 
Xq en otros lugares ese negro estaría siendo apaleado por los vecinos. La actitud de ella con miedo y sumisión no ayuda tampoco. 

También deben concientizarse q no pueden andar solas ni por lugares desolados ni en la noche. Ni modo, las mujeres solas volverán a estar en casa. 
El feminismo sin cuestionar la inmigración de hombres violentos, antisociales, de culturas machistas y sociopatas. Para q se combate en casa y luego se importa?. Obviamente lo último q le interesa a este movimiento es el bienestar de las mujeres y si seguir su propia agenda saboteando a su pais.


----------



## Sardónica (23 Ago 2022)

En el foro muchos creen que estos muertos de hambre son top entre la población femenina española y no es cierto. 4 colgadas y 4 desesperadas.
El servicio de contención frente a estos animales lo hacían las prostitutas. Pero CONVENIENTEMENTE han prohibido la prostitución.

Esto no es nada en comparación a lo que vamos a tener que soportar.


----------



## Sardónica (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El tono parece apesadumbrado y suplicante, no creo que sea lo que tu dices. También es verdad que parece algo pasiva y resignada, pero como has dicho es poco tiempo para saber lo que pasa. Supongo que lo definitivo sería saber lo que dice.
> 
> Sea como fuere ese en España se iría de rositas. No sale ni en los telediarios, eso seguro.



¿Pasiva y resignada? Una mole forzardonla. La tía está en pánico por la paliza que le puede meter.


----------



## palmerita (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> De nada sirve, por cada uno que capas *vienen* otros 1000.



traen


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



de hecho lo único que despista es el sonido que probablemente sea añadido.

Lo que se ve en la escena es la descripción que acabas de hacer . Si cortan el vídeo será porque ella abraza al negro.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (23 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> En el foro muchos creen que estos muertos de hambre son top entre la población femenina española y no es cierto. 4 colgadas y 4 desesperadas.
> El servicio de contención frente a estos animales lo hacían las prostitutas. Pero CONVENIENTEMENTE han prohibido la prostitución.
> 
> Esto no es nada en comparación a lo que vamos a tener que soportar.



Eso es lo que no comprende la doritada del video, ellos creen que la vida real son los videos de blacked pero no es así, no hay apenas blancas que quieran reproducirse con negros comparado con las que no quieren son un % marginal de taradas (por su propia naturaleza o en el 90% por contaminacion propagandistica del exterior) o de desesperadas.


----------



## ProArian (23 Ago 2022)

Muhhh! nuestras arian queens estan siendo violadas por estos monos del tercer mundo.

Muhhh! hay que proteger el "honor" de las zorras.


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Cómo sabemos que no le ha dicho que sí cuando Mond0ng0 le ha preguntado "te la meto? [...] ok hasta el fondo"??



Claro.. y Gracias a la Luna.


----------



## Albion (23 Ago 2022)

Gracias, Open Arms. Gracias, Jordi Evole. Gracias, Marc Gasol.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Son los niños de Irene y Colau.




Qué "violación" más rara, en la que otro negro no tiene que sujetar a la violada para que el otro la viole, y ni el propio negro presuntamente violador, en ausencia de ayuda, tampoco la sujeta ni fuerza; y ella permanece con las piernas abiertas, sin patear, gritar pidiendo ayuda, ni mover siquiera los brazos mientras el "violador" se desabrocha tranquilamente la bragueta.

Pero bueno, si lo dice un CM de VOX y propagandista del timo de los criptotulipanes, en Brubuja.info y Twitter, habrá que creerlo.


----------



## Ptgv2 (23 Ago 2022)

La gorda está diciendo "dame tu lechita", tontos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

Ptgv2 dijo:


> La gorda está diciendo "dame tu lechita", tontos.




Así es, pero el facherío del foro suele ser subnormal o malo y torticero a conciencia, torcer la realidad para que se ajuste a lo que se piensa. La verdad no interesa.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Los follanegros que fantasean con moronegros que no existen sois lo mejor del foro
> 
> 
> Ya ni con vídeos grabados probando la violación os hace ver la realidad



A mi me repugnan los follanegros que están obsesionados con el tema pero si no quieres ver que también eso se da allá tú.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pues no tío. Es evidente lo que esta pasando en el video, y tu a excusar a un puto violador a punto de violar a una mujer en el suelo de la calle



Con un video de 6 segundos nada es "evidente" excepto lo que tú quieras ver.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que asco das




¿Por decir la verdad da asco?

Tú si que das asco, facha hijo de puta que se nutre de embustes y mentiras.

Se hombres y no cobardes, y decid abiertamente que odiaís a los negros y que queréis matarlos a todos, en vez de andar buscando excusas de mierda, incluso embustes y burdas manipulaciones para justificar el odio que os corroe.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

Que noooo, que es una violación, lo dicen los fachas borrachos del foro, va a misa.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Ago 2022)

Pobre moronegro, solo quería jugar un rato. Tenemos que ser más comprensivos y menos xenofobos.


----------



## M4rk (23 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> en Italia no se para que quieren tanto inmigrante si hay desempleo broootal desde que entraron en el euro




No quieren tanto inmigrante. Ningún país lo quiere, o al menos no su mayoría, pero la cosa es que da igual lo que la mayoría de un país occidental quiera, la inmigración masiva de países africanos es una conspiración más para contribuir al hundimiento demográfico de Europa. Seamos claros.


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Eres rojo.
Al negro le llamas ilegal por no llamarle negro.
A la mujer guarra borracha que está follando porque ella quiere.

Pues bien es un negro violando a una mujer ucraniana de 55 años.
Están las ucranianas de esa edad como para tener ganas de follar con negros en la calle.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> ¿Pasiva y resignada? Una mole forzardonla. La tía está en pánico por la paliza que le puede meter.



Protesto señoría, especulación. En 6 segundos no se puede saber que pasa realmente, solo sospecharlo. Hay que saber lo que dice ella.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Ago 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Eres rojo.
> Al negro le llamas ilegal por no llamarle negro.
> A la mujer guarra borracha que está follando porque ella quiere.
> 
> ...



Andando por la calle a las 06:00 de la mañana de un domingo, Quizir, viene sola y borracha.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Eres rojo.
> Al negro le llamas ilegal por no llamarle negro.
> A la mujer guarra borracha que está follando porque ella quiere.
> 
> ...




Otro facha borracho y mal nacido, diciendo a la gente lo que tiene que pensar, decir e incluso hablar.

Tres añitos en el foro lleva esta perlita.


----------



## jorobachov (23 Ago 2022)

Namumbu haciendo lo que sabe hacer. No les da por estudiar o por hacer algo de provecho ya que salieron de su continente de mierda en busca de una vida mejor según los progres... Pues nada , ahí tenéis a namumbu , los más valientes


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Andando por la calle a las 06:00 de la mañana de un domingo, Quizir, viene sola y borracha.



Una señora refugiada de 55 años que está en Italia porque los rusos han destruido su país?
Y que igual está en algún refugio o debajo de un puente?
Estás enfermo.
Hay gente de muchos países que tiene la costumbre de madrugar, a las 6 de la mañana sin acostarse solo e España.


----------



## jorobachov (23 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Otro facha borracho y mal nacido, diciendo a la gente lo que tiene que pensar, decir e incluso opinar.
> 
> Anda y muérete, hijo de puta.



Se nota que te encantaría comerle el culo y otra cosa a namumbu. Luego que si me salen bubas supurantes y dolorosas en la cara como al pancho que parece Joseph merrick , el hombre elefante


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Ago 2022)

Los negros esos son más calientes que la paja de garbanzo. Esos te violan a una, mañana otra, por la tarde otra. Una cosa mala...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Se nota que te encantaría comerle el culo y otra cosa a namumbu. Luego que si me salen bubas supurantes y dolorosas en la cara como al pancho que parece Joseph merrick , el hombre elefante





No, me van más los blancos, pero no odio a los negros ni deseo su exterminio como tú, ni veo violaciones donde no las hay, como les pasa a los fachas amargados de Burbuja.info o a las feminazis de Irene Montero... , y follo sin pagar, y follo, cosa que no haces tú nunca, gordo y feo de mierda.

A dormir la mona, morenazi cincuentón y gordo de mierda.


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Por decir la verdad da asco?
> 
> Tú si que das asco, facha hijo de puta que se nutre de embustes y mentiras.
> 
> Se hombres y no cobardes, y decid abiertamente que odiaís a los negros y que queréis matarlos a todos, en vez de andar buscando excusas de mierda, incluso embustes y burdas manipulaciones para justificar el odio que os corroe.



Enfermo mental es lo que eres .
Imagino que tu pasarias a su lado sin molertarlr porque es negro.


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No, me van más los blancos, pero no odio a los negros ni deseo su exterminio como tú, ni veo violaciones donde no las hay, como les pasa a los fachas amargados de Burbuja.info o a las feminazis de Irene Montero... , y follo sin pagar, y follo, cosa que no haces tú nunca, gordo y feo de mierda.
> 
> A dormir la mona, morenazi cincuentón y gordo de mierda.



Eres un enfermo mental no hay mas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Enfermo mental es lo que eres .
> Imagino que tu pasarias a su lado sin molertarlr porque es negro.




Anda y muérete y deja de sufrir con tanta amargura, que das puta pena, gordo tarado de mierda.


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Con un video de 6 segundos nada es "evidente" excepto lo que tú quieras ver.



Con un video de una mujer adulta en el suelo tirada pidiendo ayuda mientras un tio se desabrocha el cinturon no hay mucho espacio para la imaginacion y menos para la justificación. 
Pero parece que es del team progre y hoy os toca defenrer a un violador


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Qué "violación" más rara, en la que otro negro no tiene que sujetar a la violada para que el otro la viole, y ni el propio negro presuntamente violador, en ausencia de ayuda, tampoco la sujeta ni fuerza; y ella permanece con las piernas abiertas, sin patear, gritar pidiendo ayuda, ni mover siquiera los brazos mientras el "violador" se desabrocha tranquilamente la bragueta.
> 
> Pero bueno, si lo dice un CM de VOX y propagandista del timo de los criptotulipanes, en Brubuja.info y Twitter, habrá que creerlo.



Se la nota paralizada, probablemente borracha.
A mi hermana un alieade progre se le aparecio al fondo de una calle masturbandose y aunque tenia espacio de sobra para irse andando se puso s correr, se cayó, y tardo en poder levantarse pprque se quedo inmovil del panico.
Y no no quería ser violada. 

Luego eso si, otras dicen estar paralizadas del panico mientras limpian un sable o lamen anos, lo cual es totalmente activo y no pasivo, y vosotros salis a la plaza del pueblo con las antotchas.


Lamentables como siempre....
Ese doble pensar..


----------



## Cachopo (23 Ago 2022)

De que estercolero sale esta gentuza?


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Con un video de una mujer adulta en el suelo tirada pidiendo ayuda mientras un tio se desabrocha el cinturon no hay mucho espacio para la imaginacion y menos para la justificación.
> Pero parece que es del team progre y hoy os toca defenrer a un violador



Pues no lo había escuchado con audio. Pero felicidades por tu ucraniano para saber lo que está diciendo. Contenta no se la oye, solo con la imagen podría haber sido cualquier cosa.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ago 2022)

pues...asi de lejos, la tía está bien follable. yo ahí no veo violación ninguna, más bien un calentón


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ago 2022)

Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.

Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!

Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.


----------



## theelf (23 Ago 2022)

Y el resto del video??


----------



## Poncho129 (23 Ago 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que dices.
> 
> Críticas a la ultraderechista italiana Giorgia Meloni por publicar el vídeo de la violación de una mujer



Los que la critican es porque no quieren que la gente vea la realidad de la invasión. Prueba de ello es que siempre tapan los delitos que cometen estos salvajes subhumanos, y este video les jode el discursito pagapensionista.
Por cierto, ¿los carabinieri ya han detenido a ese saco de mierda?


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Eso es QUE LE ESTÁ GUSTANDO.
Que poco entendéis betas hezpañordos. Cómo estáis amariconaos casi ninguno folláis, y quien lo hace (normalmente en un lupanar) no despierta el menor interés en una tía y esta se queda frígida, inexpresiva, tranquila, porque no la violentáis ni imponéis la autoridad del macho alfa.


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.
> 
> Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!
> 
> Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.



Esa tía lo estaba GOZANDO. Ya te gustaría poner así de cachonda a una chorvita (si es que algún día follas en algun sitio que no sea un puticlub).


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Con el moronegro gemidos y excitación, y a abrir las putas piernas de par en par (pero no la estaban violando?, jajajaja)
Eso sí, al blanquito rechazos, carapadre y viogen al canto.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Ago 2022)

Son nuestros niñooshhh, como diría Teresita.


----------



## das kind (23 Ago 2022)

Puedes sacar al negro de África, pero no puedes sacar al África del negro.


----------



## hyugaa (23 Ago 2022)

CUANTOS VOTANTES DEL PP Y DEL PSOE O DE UNIDAS PANDEMIAS EN ESTE HILO ???

SOIS IGUALES DE RESPONSABLES QUE LA CLASE POLITICA


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Pq estan rebosantes de testosterona


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La inmigracion masculina sin control trae problemas, como nadie se los folla, acaban violando.



Jajajajajaja todas las chortinas se han follado al menos a uno.
Pero como el negro es muy lascivo ps ni eso le sirve.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (23 Ago 2022)

La mayoría de mujeres vota progresismo, así que disfruten del karma. Lo malo es que nos joden la vida también a los demás.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Porque son monos sin evolucionar, al de vídeo también es para cascarle en vez de bajar con bate en mano 


hyugaa dijo:


> CUANTOS VOTANTES DEL PP Y DEL PSOE O DE UNIDAS PANDEMIAS EN ESTE HILO ???
> 
> SOIS IGUALES DE RESPONSABLES QUE LA CLASE POLITICA



aquí pocos por que salen con viento fresco sobretodo progres izquierdosos.


----------



## zirick (23 Ago 2022)

Consecuencias del progresismo


----------



## todoayen (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Lo triste es que pienses que si ese fuera el caso, no habría ningún problema, porque es "lo normal".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Yo solo veo una actuación para pornhub en interracial, es lo que está de moda.

Feminista y empoderante.


----------



## adelaidowest (23 Ago 2022)

Pero que dice? Alguien habla ucraniano?


----------



## Santirey (23 Ago 2022)

Ellas lo piden, ellas lo tienen.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El vídeo es asqueroso, y me dan ganas de volarle a ese hijo de la gran puta la cabeza de un tiro



Te creías que era bromi lo que te deciamos eh? puta

Vivirás cosas peores


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Ago 2022)

Ostia puta los progres jajaja, si es negro como si se está follando un cadáver recién decapitado. Eso sí, si son españoles no cabe una mínima duda, da igual que te saquen una foto de la tipa haciendo un beso negro de buena gana.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.
> 
> Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!
> 
> Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.



Jajajajaajaja


Que la den por culo. Eres un pobre hombre, pedazo de tolai.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Pues yo el vídeo lo he gostado una BRUTALIDAC


----------



## machotafea (23 Ago 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> CUANTOS VOTANTES DEL PP Y DEL PSOE O DE UNIDAS PANDEMIAS EN ESTE HILO ???
> 
> SOIS IGUALES DE RESPONSABLES QUE LA CLASE POLITICA



Nadie, sois todos de mierda VOX. Y yo no votó ni votaré jamás.


----------



## ako (23 Ago 2022)

Esta ya no vota a Draghi


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Vamos a lo relevante. 

¿Alguien sabe si este video se ha viralizado en Italia? ¿Si hay polémica en los medios o se está hablando de él?

Porque sería importante que la Meloni (que nombre por Dios, que nombre  ) se disparase en las encuestas.


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Ago 2022)

Acojonante. Pongo en Google "mujer violada Italia" y lo que sale es esta absoluta vergüenza 







Nadie dice que un puto refugee africano violó a una mujer a plena luz del día mientras que los vecinos grababan con su móvil en vez de hacer algo por evitarlo. Nadie dice que ese solicitante de asilo jamás debería de haber entrado en Europa, ni que (seguramente) entró gracias a un barco de una ONG que lo trajo desde las costas de Libia.

¡QUE LOS MALOS SON LOS DE LA ULTRADERECHA!

Necesitamos unas bombas nucleares cuanto antes.


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jajajajaajaja
> 
> 
> Que la den por culo. Eres un pobre hombre, pedazo de tolai.



Ok, mente de violador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Ok, mente de violador.



Ufff voy a llorar eh, JAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Esa tía lo estaba GOZANDO. Ya te gustaría poner así de cachonda a una chorvita (si es que algún día follas en algun sitio que no sea un puticlub).



A diferencia de ti, incel betazo, yo ya tengo pareja desde hace muchos años.

Eso es lo que pasa cuando hablas de alguien a quien no conoces y proyectas tus miserias en él.


----------



## Culozilla (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ufff voy a llorar eh, JAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA



Normal que no te afecte. Los que tienen mente de violadores no tienen empatía ni decencia. Por eso tienen esa mente de violador. 

No espero nada de ti.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Normal que no te afecte. Los que tienen mente de violadores no tienen empatía ni decencia. Por eso tienen esa mente de violador.
> 
> No espero nada de ti.



Ajajajajajajjajajajajajaj

Yo si espero algo de ti, sacarte las entrañas.


----------



## Julc (23 Ago 2022)

Muchas conclusiones saca la gente por un vídeo de 6 segundos.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Ago 2022)

Si quieres llegar sola y borracha a casa pues deberas oponerte a la inmigracion... todo no se puede muyaya


----------



## Oakeshott (23 Ago 2022)

Para los que dicen que no es lo que parece, en los periódicos italianos hay mucha más información (y sí: fue justo lo que parecía).









Donna stuprata a Piacenza, la sindaca: “Col video violentata due volte”


Dimessa dall’ospedale la donna di 55 anni violentata a Piacenza




www.fanpage.it













Stupro Piacenza, la vittima: "Sono disperata, mi hanno riconosciuto da quel video" - Cronaca


Il Gip convalida l'arresto dell'aggressore 27enne: "Senza freni inibitori". L'indagato nega: "Volevo soccorrerla, pensavo stesse male". La sindaca Tarasconi: "Andrò a trovarla se lei lo vorrà"




www.ilrestodelcarlino.it





El señor gambiano de 27 (años) ya está en prisión y la alcaldesa de Piacenza quiere ir a visitar a la mujer ucraniana de 55 años.

Además de ayer mismo:









Violenza sessuale su di una giovane turista finlandese, arrestato in centro a Bologna


BOLOGNA – Sono stati gli stessi residenti del centro storico di Bologna a chiamare la polizia la scorsa notte per prestare soccorso ad una ragazza, in evidente difficoltà, nel cuore della notte. Così, un cittadino marocchino è stato arrestato con l’accusa di aver violentato una giovane turista...




www.bolognaindiretta.it





Una turista finlandesa de 22 años violada en la zona universitaria por un joven marroquí.


----------



## lefebre (23 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La inmigracion masculina sin control trae problemas, como nadie se los folla, acaban violando.
> 
> Es lo que hay, en Italia no se para que quieren tanto inmigrante si hay desempleo broootal desde que entraron en el euro, sobran negros y moros a patadas.
> 
> Yo espero que Meloni aun tenga un poco el espiritu de su militancia fascista en la juventud, Italia necesita un shock total y los poderes financieros van a atacar con todo si arrasa.



También son sus costumbres. En el África ni se pregunta ni ostias. Se las folla y punto.


----------



## t_chip (23 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Son los niños de Irene y Colau.



!Son nuestros niños y sus enoooormes pollones follándose a nuestras niñas!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lefebre (23 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Muchas conclusiones saca la gente por un vídeo de 6 segundos.



Las conclusiones las sacan de los medios de información, en torno a un caso que ya ha sido juzgado, condenado, el negro está en prisión y la ucraniana violada del vídeo en el hospital.
Pero yo estoy contigo. Las mujeres gordas debieran poder ser violadas impunemente.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Las conclusiones las sacan de los medios de información, en torno a un caso que ya ha sido juzgado, condenado, el negro está en prisión y la ucraniana violada del vídeo en el hospital.
> Pero yo estoy contigo. Las mujeres gordas debieran poder ser violadas impunemente.



putas gordas asquerosas


----------



## lefebre (23 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> putas gordas asquerosas



Y las muy guarras están por todas partes.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te creías que era bromi lo que te deciamos eh? puta
> 
> Vivirás cosas peores



No, la broma sois vosotros    

También tenéis agujeritos para que nos violen, eso no es exclusivo de mujeras


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, la broma sois vosotros
> 
> También tenéis agujeritos para que nos violen, eso no es exclusivo de mujeras



Que peste a Terror


----------



## Mentalharm (23 Ago 2022)

Yo no veo violación alguna


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo no veo violación alguna



Eres un MGTOW, logicamente no ves una violacion.


----------



## el segador (23 Ago 2022)

Pues se está quedando buena semana sin calor extremo.


----------



## Magufillo (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cuncas (23 Ago 2022)

Es que aquí como entra quien le da la puta gana no se sabe si el negrito con el que te cruzas por la calle es un genocida con cientos de crímenes de guerra a sus espaldas, un violador en serie, un psicópata, o un ingeniero de caminos. "Los más preparados, los más valientes" los llaman.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que peste a Terror



Que va, al contrario. Sois más apetecibles los hombres blanditos y debiluchos que yo


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A mi me repugnan los follanegros que están obsesionados con el tema pero si no quieres ver que también eso se da allá tú.




¿que realidad? 


¿que son unas FOLLA GORDAS O FOLLA VIEJAS DERROIDAS PORQUE NO TIENEN ACESSO A TIAS POTABLES?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que va, al contrario. Sois más apetecibles los hombres blanditos y debiluchos que yo



Estas acojonade pero bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Estas acojonade pero bien.



No hombre, es muy improbable que a mi me violen. Los moronegros no son de entornos muy rurales como el mío. El mayor problema lo tienen en las ciudades


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No hombre, es muy improbable que a mi me violen. Los moronegros no son de entornos muy rurales como el mío. El mayor problema lo tienen en las ciudades



Bueno, te lapidaran, yo contento.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Bueno, te lapidaran, yo contento.



Eso nos puede pasar a ti o a mi, aunque es más probable que te pase a ti porque tú eres su competencia directa, no yo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (23 Ago 2022)

No digo que sea el caso porque no conozco a este señor, pero en muchos países árabes sobre todo en zonas rurales sin boda no hay polvo y si eres un muerto de hambre no hay boda, y como tampoco hay putas para el pueblo llano (otra cosa son las élites) puedes llegar a los 25-30 años habiendo follado solo con tu mano y con alguna cabra o culo peludo.

Eso puede explicar la obsesión con el porno que me consta tienen muchos árabes, o lo salidos que vienen aquí, o por qué cubren a sus mujeres allí para que nadie tenga el más mínimo instinto de tirárselas o no las dejan ir solas...


----------



## kickflip (23 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No digo que sea el caso porque no conozco a este señor, pero en muchos países árabes sobre todo en zonas rurales sin boda no hay polvo y si eres un muerto de hambre no hay boda, y como tampoco hay putas para el pueblo llano (otra cosa son las élites) puedes llegar a los 25-30 años habiendo follado solo con tu mano y con alguna cabra o culo peludo.
> 
> Eso puede explicar la obsesión con el porno que me consta tienen muchos árabes, o lo salidos que vienen aquí, o por qué cubren a sus mujeres allí para que nadie tenga el más mínimo instinto de tirárselas o no las dejan ir solas...



O por qué algunos moros tienen practicas sexuales con menores de 14 años durante el ramadán, ya que no pueden tener sexo con mujeres en ese tiempo, pero una menor de 14 no es una mujer.

Y sí, sé de algún caso así, por desgracia


----------



## harrysas (23 Ago 2022)

Son sus costumbres y es nuestra obligacion respetarlas


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Ago 2022)

Pero lo negros no hacen nada, son gente de paz que lo he leído en este foro.


----------



## remerus (23 Ago 2022)

Ya tenemos Africa en Europa, ya no hace falta que vayais de safari a Kenia o Tanzania, ahora sigamos trayendo y acogiendo a los mejores los mas valientes.


----------



## pagesitawa (23 Ago 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Donde tú ves un negro invasor violando a una europea, los progres ven un entrañable refugiado enriqueciendo culturalmente a una empoderada.



Osease, acaso das a entender de que haber sido un blanco el violador , no te seria tan raro.
Anda que?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Si realmente fuese lo otro. Visita de Amos de la noche al nigga.


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2022)

De un país en guerra vienen mujeres y niños y de la inmigración africana vienen hombres jóvenes en edad militar.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



A mí también me da mala espina. Es demasiado descarado.


----------



## teperico (23 Ago 2022)

tal cual. Como monos


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Ago 2022)

No parece una violacion en absoluto


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Ago 2022)

Italia está petada de moronegros desde hace bastantes años. Allá por el 92, recuerdo que ya había niggas en abundancia por las calles.


----------



## SineOsc (23 Ago 2022)

Cabe la posibilidad de que sea falso, un montaje, sobretodo cuando el video lo difunde algun político con fines políticos...

Tambien que el que filma no hace nada y que el video dure tan poco no ayuda a darle credibilidad... cuidado porque estamos de bulos hasta las cejas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2022)

y para que se iban a ir a un hotel?, la manada busco una habitacion y los condenaron igual, los negros son mas listos...


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Ago 2022)

les molan las gordas


----------



## CuervoDrogado (23 Ago 2022)

Es lo que han querido los europeos


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La inmigracion masculina sin control trae problemas, como nadie se los folla, acaban violando.
> 
> Es lo que hay, en Italia no se para que quieren tanto inmigrante si hay desempleo broootal desde que entraron en el euro, sobran negros y moros a patadas.
> 
> Yo espero que Meloni aun tenga un poco el espiritu de su militancia fascista en la juventud, Italia necesita un shock total y los poderes financieros van a atacar con todo si arrasa.



Como que nadie se los folla. Si burbufachuzos.info lleva asegurándonos que sólo follan los negros, al ser malotes y extranjeros y pollones negros. No será el péndulo de inseguridad sexual masculina, otra vez, desembocando en ur-fascismo.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No voy a defender para nada la llegada de ilegales incivilizados a Europa, pero a este vídeo le falta todo el contexto del mundo. Puede ser perfectamente una guarra borracha que se está liando con un mandingo que ha conocido por la noche y, como animales, están follando en la calle a las 6 de la mañana de un domingo. Nada que no haya visto en algunas calles de Barna las madrugadas o mañanas de días festivos.



Es una refugiada ucraniana por lo que he leído rápidamente


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El vídeo es asqueroso, y me dan ganas de volarle a ese hijo de la gran puta la cabeza de un tiro



Por eso que han difundido el vídeo 

que por cierto flaco favor le hace a la tía que todo el mundo sepa quien es


----------



## gpm (23 Ago 2022)

USER=43391]@_LoKy_[/USER] @11kjuan @Aballo @Abrojo @AEM @alphacen @Alvarogbest @aparejATAzulu @BenjaminC @Berrón @Bien boa @BogadeAriete @Bucanero @Cala @caldeirada de maruca @Cathar @Chatarrero @Chocolate Sexy @ciberobrero @Clodoveo @crash2012 @cuartango @Cuchillo de palo @daputi ha muerto @Debunker @Decipher @Der Axe Effekt @Diablo @Don Juan de Austria @DVD1975 @El Antillano @El Gran Cid @El guardaespaldas @el mensa @eL PERRO @El Pionero @elbaranda @entrance33 @Epsilon69 @Escroto Bill @EXREMERO @Fausto1880 @FCO @fluffy @FRANKDOLF @Furymundo @gañan @Gonzalor @Gorguera @Gothaus @gpm @Harald @HotelDeltaPapa @Iron John @jabalino @Jake Armitage @John Connor @Johnny Mnemonic @JoseDa @Kenpos @kimk @Kiskilloso XXI @klopec @Kolobok @Lain Coubert @laowai @Le Truhan @MAESE PELMA @Mandaloriano @Mis Andorra @Morcillada Mortal @Mr. Sandman @Muchachitoviejo @mudj @naburiano @nadaesloqueparece @Nefersen @Netón @nosinmiFalcon @OUTISSS @OYeah @PACODE MIERDA @parada técnica @pasemos y pasaremos @Pepito of the palotes @PeterGriffn @PIA @Pistone @pocoyo82 @P'tit Quinquin @Raider @Ranheim @revisa esos dígitos @romarioblanco @Rose_Seraphim @Samadhi @Santirey @sasuke @sombrerero loco @Sportacus @Stag Party @Stelio Kontos @Strategos @TengomasreservasqueFalete @Terminus @The Omega Man @TIESTO4EVER @tixel @Topacio @tv eye @usucapio @Vanar @Vctrlnz @Vulcan86 @Warburg @Warren @winojunko @Zhukov
[/QUOTE]
@xicomalo @Bitelchus @dabuti @Turgot


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Acojonante. Pongo en Google "mujer violada Italia" y lo que sale es esta absoluta vergüenza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165326
> 
> ...



Pobrecita fachurria, menudo sambenito habéis de soportar cuando sois unas maravillas andantes

/s


----------



## piobaroja (23 Ago 2022)

Negros, moros y judios son parásitos


----------



## Soy forero (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lammero (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Cabe la posibilidad de que sea falso, un montaje, sobretodo cuando el video lo difunde algun político con fines políticos...
> 
> Tambien que el que filma no hace nada y que el video dure tan poco no ayuda a darle credibilidad... cuidado porque estamos de bulos hasta las cejas.




Ah, vale. Que es una campaña.
Ya no saben qué inventar para sus relaciones públicas.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2022)

Qué ha dicho Ireno?


----------



## Burrocracia (23 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No digo que sea el caso porque no conozco a este señor, pero en muchos países árabes sobre todo en zonas rurales sin boda no hay polvo y si eres un muerto de hambre no hay boda, y como tampoco hay putas para el pueblo llano (otra cosa son las élites) puedes llegar a los 25-30 años habiendo follado solo con tu mano y con alguna cabra o culo peludo.
> 
> Eso puede explicar la obsesión con el porno que me consta tienen muchos árabes, o lo salidos que vienen aquí, o por qué cubren a sus mujeres allí para que nadie tenga el más mínimo instinto de tirárselas o no las dejan ir solas...



Así es.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Son los niños de Irene y Colau.



El que graba no llevaba un cutter a mano?


----------



## Oakeshott (24 Ago 2022)

¿No hay aquí nadie que entienda ruso o ucraniano? Me cuesta creerlo.
La señora dice, entre otras cosas, "¡Dios, ayúdame!".


----------



## pamplinero (24 Ago 2022)

En Italia, en las estaciones de Tren (Roma, Milan) es una zona no-go de cuidado. Pero como, muchas gente, por cojones, tiene que pillar un tren, tienes que ir con mil ojos y no salirte de las "vias principales transitadas" como si fueras un Marine de patrulla por Faluya.


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ago 2022)

Los mensajes de la gente de izquierda en este hilo son lo mas asquerodo aue he leido en mucho tiempo


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

Oakeshott dijo:


> ¿No hay aquí nadie que entienda ruso o ucraniano? Me cuesta creerlo.
> La señora dice, entre otras cosas, "¡Dios, ayúdame!".



Yo algo de ruso le salió caro marcharse de ucrania, lo que tiene miga es el de la cámara si cualquiera pilla un bate y según esta intentando meter le revientan la cabeza, aunque yo personalmente lo castraba para que saliera en los medios de comunicación. Y si no saliera ese ya no viola más que nada para que no sea alguien cercano el próximo


----------



## skan (24 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Italia está petada de moronegros desde hace bastantes años. Allá por el 92, recuerdo que ya había niggas en abundancia por las calles.



Hace unos años viajé con mi novia de Turin a Génova en tren. En el vagón que ibamos eramos los únicos blancos, y no es broma.


----------



## antiglobalista (24 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Osease, acaso das a entender de que haber sido un blanco el violador , no te seria tan raro.
> Anda que?




Para mi negro y moro y violación,son sinónimos.


----------



## jolu (24 Ago 2022)

Porque se creen que todas son como las de la cruz roja española.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2022)

La segunda guerra mundial la perdieron los buenos.


----------



## tnkt (24 Ago 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> En Italia, en las estaciones de Tren (Roma, Milan) es una zona no-go de cuidado. Pero como, muchas gente, por cojones, tiene que pillar un tren, tienes que ir con mil ojos y no salirte de las "vias principales transitadas" como si fueras un Marine de patrulla por Faluya.



Es increíble ir por sitios, antaño preciosos, majestuosos, tranquilos... Ahora con miedo del montón de salvajes que acechan como zombis, demonios, fredykruguers... Es tremendo. 
Es como un montón de bestias destruyendolo todo lo creado por nuestros padres, abuelos, bisabuelos, tatarabuelos etc...
Y llegan una especie de humanoides sin modales pisoteandolo todo con sus pezuñas sulfurosas, todos sabiendo que son bárbaros, que sus cerebros están a medias, que llevan al desastre...
Y ahí siguen.
Y no hay manera, cada vez más la plaga y el ecosistema que parasitan cayendo en picado.


----------



## ashe (24 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Nadie tiene cojones de pegarle un tiro al mono?



Si se le pegase un tiro adivina quien va a la trena...


----------



## aron01 (24 Ago 2022)

Ey es un negro con ropa blanca, eso significa que le debe ir bien.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (24 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Que los italianos vuelvan a invadir Abisinia.



De invadir nada, que lo dejen hecho un erial.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (24 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Si se le pegase un tiro adivina quien va a la trena...



Solo si te pillan


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> La segunda guerra mundial la perdieron los buenos.



Está claro que no eran buenos .. lo que también está bastante claro es que los que ganaron tampoco eran los buenos .


----------



## trukutruku (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.
> 
> Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!
> 
> Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.



Ve tu a que te revienten el culo por salvar a una subnormal endiosada que muy probablemente está disfrutando lo votado. 
Estas tu que voy a ir a jugarme la vida y mi libertad por unas personas que

me han estado llamado idiota por no querer chutarme un mejunje
que me han querido vacunar a la fuerza
que solo por el hecho de ser un hombre soy violento y violador
me discriminan apoyando leyes de mierda que me hacen inferior jurídicamente al resto de ciudadanos
que me somete a unos impuestos confiscatorios
que no me presta los servicios por los que estoy pagando (sanidad, seguridad, educación)
Este pais está lleno de gentuza y de hijos de puta cuyo único propósito en la vida es consumir sin trabajar. Lo único que se puede hacer ante tal situación es aportar lo mínimo posible al estado y dejar que la gente muera sepultada bajo toda la mugre y mierda bajo la que se han enterrado ellos solitos.


----------



## Culozilla (24 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Ve tu a que te revienten el culo por salvar a una subnormal endiosada que muy probablemente está disfrutando lo votado.
> Estas tu que voy a ir a jugarme la vida y mi libertad por unas personas que
> 
> me han estado llamado idiota por no querer chutarme un mejunje
> ...




Eres un llorica y un beta. ¿Dónde está tu hombría?

“Buahh buaaahh las feminazis me llaman violador y hacen leyes que nunca me van a afectar porque no tengo pareja ni estoy casado ni tengo hijos”

Eres una puta víctima de la vida. Te encanta ese rol. Eres exactamente igual a todos esos mariconas nu-males, LGTBIs varios y feminazis. Estás en la competición de ver quién es el más oprimido.

Yo soy un hombre, y los hombres de verdad somos fuertes para proteger a los débiles o los que están en peligro. Eso es la masculinidad, pedazo de ignorante. Si tú disfrutas viendo una agresión sexual porque CREES que la agredida es una feminazi, aunque no la conozcas de nada, demuestra que eres un cobarde y un mediocre. Y, por supuesto, NO eres un hombre.

Pobrecito, que le quieren vacunar para evitarle el peligro a él y a su entorno de pillar una enfermedad que puede derivar en complicaciones respiratorias.

Pobrecito, que le quitan dinerito para pagar educación y sanidad. Pues vete a los putos EE.UU donde tendrás que pagar un seguro médico que, si por mala fortuna para ti, desarrollas cáncer, van hacer lo imposible para evitar cubrirte los costes del tratamiento de tu enfermedad. A pesar de que hayas estado pagando al mes 1.500$ o más durante años.

Imbécil, que eres un imbécil y un puto PACO analfabeto. Ya sabes dónde está el botón de ignorar.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Ago 2022)

En Italia están muy quemados con la invasión, mucho mas que aquí, y por 3 razones:

1) Italia no tiene un pasado colonial relevante ( a diferencia de España, Portugal, Holanda, Uk o Francia), un par de bobadas por Libia y Abisinia y ya, con lo que no cuela el "eh que son vuestras excolonias y tal...".

2) Casi todo lo que les entra en moronegrada africana a saco, lo peor de los invasores.

3) Italia esta mucho peor comparativamente que donde estaba hace 50 años.

Estos si que puede que manden a tomar por culo a la OTAN, a la UE y a la moronegrada, puede improbable pero con más % de posibilidades que aquí.


----------



## Oakeshott (24 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Yo algo de ruso le salió caro marcharse de ucrania, lo que tiene miga es el de la cámara si cualquiera pilla un bate y según esta intentando meter le revientan la cabeza, aunque yo personalmente lo castraba para que saliera en los medios de comunicación. Y si no saliera ese ya no viola más que nada para que no sea alguien cercano el próximo



El que graba lo mismo es un mindundi o una mujer parecida a la ucraniana.
Como nosotros estamos acostumbrados a leer las intervenciones de los foreros, hemos acabado creyendo que -al igual que cada uno de los foreros de Burbuja- todo el que anda por la calle es experto en artes marciales, materia jurídica e hipnosis persuasiva (sic). Pero no. El único sitio donde el que graba saltaría desde un cuarto para socorrer a la mujer y dejar al gambiano maniatado y con un cartel para la policía es este foro y tal vez twitter.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres un llorica y un beta. ¿Dónde está tu hombría?
> 
> “Buahh buaaahh las feminazis me llaman violador y hacen leyes que nunca me van a afectar porque no tengo pareja ni estoy casado ni tengo hijos”
> 
> ...



Es curioso ver cómo estando esencialmente de acuerdo en tu mensaje te voy a meter en el ignore por faltom ,sobrado y prepotente.


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2022)

Pronto va a haber elecciones en Italia, y como en Francia la gente votara mas rabo africano.

Es lo que hay. Al que no le guste, que vaya haciendo las maletas.


----------



## antiglobalista (24 Ago 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Porque se creen que todas son como las de la cruz roja española.




Cómo las gorditas de la cruz roja

Especifica


----------



## Culozilla (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Es curioso ver cómo estando esencialmente de acuerdo en tu mensaje te voy a meter en el ignore por faltom ,sobrado y prepotente.




Ok. ¿Qué quieres que te diga?


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Ok. ¿Qué quieres que te diga?



Nada ,solo quiero que sepas que llegas a menos gente con tu agresividad . Debatir contigo no me interesa porque creo que estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo esencial pero no en la forma en la que lo dices . También te diré que pensé que me ibas a insultar ,reconozco que me has sorprendido .


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2022)

Llegan a un sitio con casas de piedra y ladrillo, no de barro. Donde hay comida por todos lados, y las unicas cagadas en el suelo son las de los folla perros y no de sus animales o primos. Y encima hay miles de tias medio desnudas que dicen a voces que son progresistas y les gusta follar, sin hombres de la familia que las defiendan porque ellas mismas dicen que no necesitan hombres…(jajajaj).

Sin duda el negro cree que ha muerto, por un leon o el hachazo de una tribu rival de su Africa natal, y que ha llegado al cielo, y el premio es perforar analmente putitas occidentales.

En realidad ha llegado al “cielo progresista” que la rubia violada y sus amigas y familiares, han votado por acción o por omisión.

Solo añadir que pollas entran, pollas salen.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> La segunda guerra mundial la perdieron los buenos.



Yo no entiendo la gente indignada que se queja por lo que pasa actualmente en Europa. Esta es la Europa de los Aliados, ellos ganaron la guerra y están en su justo derecho de imponer lo que ellos querían imponer. 

Miles de americanos vinieron a Europa a imponer sociedades homosexuales, sin valores tradicionales y que lo unico que valiera fuera dinero narigudo de la Reserva Federal.

Pues aqui esta. Ademas los europeos llevan 40 años votandolo y animandolo con banderitas azules con estrellitas amarillas europeas.

Enhorabuena a todos ellos. Nos salvaron de la ultraderecha. Podriamos estar ahora en un regimen donde el esfuerzo te serviria para ascender y se dejaria a los vagos y chusma atras, sin poder tener lo mismo que los trabajadores. Imaginad que mundo tan cruel, con los tontos del pueblo en el pueblo, calladitos y no en los Parlamentos cobrando un paston como ahora. 

No pasarán y tal.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> En Italia, en las estaciones de Tren (Roma, Milan) es una zona no-go de cuidado. Pero como, muchas gente, por cojones, tiene que pillar un tren, tienes que ir con mil ojos y no salirte de las "vias principales transitadas" como si fueras un Marine de patrulla por Faluya.



Votado y revotado por lo italianos decenas de veces.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.
> 
> Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!
> 
> Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.



Mis valores están muy bien. Defiendo a las mujeres de mi familia y solo si su conducta ha sido apropiada y ajustada a los valores tradicionales. Si no, ni eso.

Que las defiendan los progres, el ejercito de la ONU, sus perros, o Jorge Javier Vazquez. 

Son “victimas” de negros y moros? Vaya, “mala suerte”… si hubieran escuchado a sus hombres hace años o leido algo de Historia y no a Cohello, hubieran sabido que les pasa a las mujeres en las guerras con el Islam. 

Yo si fuera ella rezaria pra que cuando vaya al hospital, la atiendan de forma rapida y efectiva, y no encuentre a los emponderadas de blanco grabando un Tic Toc porque estan colapsados con la ola numero 3245 del Covid.


----------



## tnkt (24 Ago 2022)

Tenemos que poner fin a la invasión.
Yo por mí les cedía Europa, que se la queden y nos dejen sus mierdapaises. Ellos se vienen y nosotros nos vamos para allá dejándoles todo como lo tenemos y empezamos de nuevo allí sin ninguno de ellos. Pero que no vuelvan luego, que lo veo venir.


----------



## tnkt (24 Ago 2022)

Eso sí ni un moronegro en nuestras nuevas tierras. Ni panchitos no hostias. El primero que asome ejecutado sin juicio previo.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Ago 2022)

Responsables: LOS JUDÍOS.


----------



## trukutruku (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres un llorica y un beta. ¿Dónde está tu hombría?
> 
> “Buahh buaaahh las feminazis me llaman violador y hacen leyes que nunca me van a afectar porque no tengo pareja ni estoy casado ni tengo hijos”
> 
> ...



Me llamas a mi analfabeto siendo un sangresucia.

Si esque no falla, vacuno = otanero colectivista = NPC.

Menos mal que la impresora en un par de años implosionará y todos los sucnors que vivis de la impresora vais a quedar sepultados bajo toda la mierda que se vendrá de golpe.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Repugnante y asqueroso. No importa lo empoderadas y misándricas que sean muchas mujeres occidentales. Un hombre de verdad no puede quedar indiferente al ver como el negrata fuerza a una mujer.
> 
> Si te da igual o te alegras, eres exactamente igual que el negro. ¿Dónde están vuestros putos valores, Gilipollas?!
> 
> Soy yo el que está ahí y bajo corriendo a darle una puta paliza de muerte. Me da igual que luego la tía me denuncie por racismo. Hay que dejarles claro que las agresiones sexuales tienen consecuencias directas sobre su salud.




Los podemitas no vais a engañarnos.

Primero nos traeis esto y luego quereis que os defendamos, de eso nada.........

No estoy yo en el gimnasio matandome vivo y estando en un nivel de fuerza top para luego ir a desgastarme jugandomela por quien me ha estado durante años puteando con politicas de mierda.

Habeis traido todo esto ? pues ahora os lo chupais y aguantais el chaparron como podais.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Me llamas a mi analfabeto siendo un sangresucia.
> 
> Si esque no falla, vacuno = otanero colectivista = NPC.
> 
> Menos mal que la impresora en un par de años implosionará y todos los sucnors que vivis de la impresora vais a quedar sepultados bajo toda la mierda que se vendrá de golpe.




No me jodas que los triple pautados vienen ahora a insultaros por que no defendeis a su gente ?

Aqui otro no pautado que no piensa mover un dedo por casi nadie, que aguanten ellos lo que han creado.


----------



## Ivar (24 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres un llorica y un beta. ¿Dónde está tu hombría?
> 
> “Buahh buaaahh las feminazis me llaman violador y hacen leyes que nunca me van a afectar porque no tengo pareja ni estoy casado ni tengo hijos”
> 
> ...



Rojo de mierda. En EEUU es el estado quién sólo permite existir pocas aseguradoras en sanidad privada. Al limitar la competencia pues hacen lo que quieren. Si dejaran que cualquier empresa pudiera dedicarse a la sanidad, la competencia les obligaría a mejorar y las peores se arruinarían. Quedarían las mejores.

Mira en España como en cirugía plástica y odontología se avanza. Porque están sin regular por el estado y la competencia les hace mejorar.

Sobre defender a las mujeres, pues sólo atacas a uno que va contra feminismo y la escoria progre.
Te vas al ignore


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Mis valores están muy bien. Defiendo a las mujeres de mi familia y solo si su conducta ha sido apropiada y ajustada a los valores tradicionales. Si no, ni eso.
> 
> Que las defiendan los progres, el ejercito de la ONU, sus perros, o Jorge Javier Vazquez.
> 
> ...



Quiero hacerte una pregunta:

¿Desprecias a las mujeres porque va en el pack ideológico en el que te mueves o por algo en concreto que te hayan hecho?

Porque, sí, me repugnan las feminazis bolleras. Son basura. Pero ninguna de ellas tiene el suficiente poder para hacer algo que me joda la vida. Ni siquiera mi día a día.


Entro en Twitter y las veo ladrar; pero también entiendo que es porque son:

— unas miserables con graves problemas psicológicos. Carne de antidepresivos por muy “guays” que quieran hacerle creer a la gente que son.

— unas bolleras que revientan de envidia furiosa hacia mí porque yo sí tengo pene y puedo hacer mucho más que masturbar a mi pareja.


Pero fuera de Twitter tienen cero impacto en mi.


Tampoco soy capaz de aseverar, salvo que vayan con peinados de bolleras, si una mujer es o no una feminazi anti-hombres. ¿Te has parado a pensar que igual la víctima del negger pueda ser una mujer católica y conservadora que estaba de viaje por Italia y tuvo la mala fortuna de toparse con esa basura?


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Me llamas a mi analfabeto siendo un sangresucia.
> 
> Si esque no falla, vacuno = otanero colectivista = NPC.
> 
> Menos mal que la impresora en un par de años implosionará y todos los sucnors que vivis de la impresora vais a quedar sepultados bajo toda la mierda que se vendrá de golpe.



¿A quién quieres engañar, payaso? Tú tienes la pauta completa.

Eres de esos Pacos que fueron los primeros, con la cabeza gacha y dándole las gracias de corazón a las charos por su gran trabajo y esfuerzo.  

El sangre sucia eres tú. Porque alguien nacido de las violaciones de su abuelo a su madre no puede estar genéticamente sano.


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los podemitas no vais a engañarnos.
> 
> Primero nos traeis esto y luego quereis que os defendamos, de eso nada.........
> 
> ...



Típico: si no eres un facha rancio que apesta a sudor y alcohol, eres un podemita.

A ver si queda claro de una puta vez: ODIO a Podemos. Son un grupo de niños de papá que juegan a ser izquierdosos para llenarse los bolsillos agitando todo tipo de avisperos como el feminazismo y la religión queer.

Y tampoco me verás defendiendo la inmigración. La cual está destruyendo Europa, su tejido laboral y su seguridad.

No sé por qué tengo que estar aclarándolo cada 5 minutos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Quiero hacerte una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Desprecias a las mujeres porque va en el pack ideológico en el que te mueves o por algo en concreto que te hayan hecho?
> 
> ...



Yo no odio a nadie. Amo la Naturaleza y a Dios. Por eso no defiendo putitas por ser mujeres, o por ser españolas o por ser blancas. Creo en que la Naturlaeza debe expresarse libremente y creo en el libre albedrío. 

Ellas eligieron zorrear y encarcelar hombres inocentes y buenos cercanas a ellas. Muy bien, ahora tienen hombres lejanos y no tan buenos. Enjoy.

Otro ejemplo. Nacionalpagafantas, como tú. La hez de la hez. Los traidores a los que hay que “gestionar” antes de enfrentarnos a los moros de nuevo. Pues dejamos que la Naturaleza actúe y muráis en cualquier esquina meada por perros defendiendo a desconocidas tatuadas y polifolladas.

Cada HOMBRE decide porque lucha y porque muere. Tú, por putitas desconocidas. Ok. Hasta aqui. Ahora no vengas con tus aires de superioridad moral, que no lo eres. En realidad ya he retratado que eres.

Asi que vete a tu esquina meada a morir por este Sistema.


----------



## Anonimo23 (25 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Típico: si no eres un facha rancio que apesta a sudor y alcohol, eres un podemita.
> 
> A ver si queda claro de una puta vez: ODIO a Podemos. Son un grupo de niños de papá que juegan a ser izquierdosos para llenarse los bolsillos agitando todo tipo de avisperos como el feminazismo y la religión queer.
> 
> ...



los boomers de este foro son subnormales, no al nivel de forocoches pero casi

no salen de la dicotomia derecha izquierda rancia

por eso nunca va a cambiar nada

de hecho por aqui hay uno defendiendo la sanidad privada, es decir que cada uno viene aqui a hablar de su libro y a chuparla


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> los boomers de este foro son subnormales, no al nivel de forocoches pero casi
> 
> no salen de la dicotomia derecha izquierda rancia
> 
> ...



Definitivamente son unos vieGos analfabetos y subnormales. Tanto que aún siguen creyéndose el cuento de los rojos y los fachas: de la izquierda y la derecha.

Y, sí, es cierto que hay dos España:

1- La moderna con mentalidad de tirar hacia adelante al nivel del resto de Europa.
2- La de mentalidad africana.

Es extremadamente básico de entender:

Independientemente de si eres conservador o progresista, te interesa:

- Sanidad pública. Porque la privada, ante cualquier enfermedad jodida, te va a dar la patada.

- Educación pública de calidad. Porque la base del proyecto de un país con aspiraciones a ser top es la educación de su población.

- Pagar impuestos de forma equitativa en función de los ingresos. Para que las ciudades estén limpias, tengas infraestructuras de calidad y se modernicen los servicios.

- Ser críticos para no votar a los malnacidos del PPSOEPODEMOSVOX que solo quieren robarnos.

- Estar en contra de la inmigración masiva. Especialmente de aquellos que no van a formar parte del tejido productivo de este país, porque no tienen ni educación ni interés. No nos podemos permitir importar delincuentes y mantenidos. Porque, si al menos la mayoría de inmigrantes fueran mujeres y niños, tendríamos calles más seguras y futuros trabajadores integrados que remarían por el país. Pero, no, importamos moronegrada adulta y violenta…


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Que los italianos vuelvan a invadir Abisinia.



Ya les gustaria, en los seis años de ocupacion italiana, construyeron carreteras, tuneles, puentes, zonas irrigables, casas, hospitales, fabricas, abolieron la esclavitud, los etiopes recuerdan a los italianos con añoranza, 250.000 colonos civiles modernizaron el pais, que era africa profunda con la excepcion de la capital Addis Abeba.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y hay que reventarlas.



Te refieres a sus cabezas?


----------

